# Starting The "Journey"



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright as you probably know I have been gathering information on how to breed my bettas, now Im finally putting it into action. Everyone else on the site seems to have some type of epic journy including photos and such so Im starting mine. Over the next few weeks I will keep you updated with my breeding process and progress. 

Lets start with the bare tank+ plastic cave formations.









Then with about 5-6 inches of water:









I put in dechlorinator, and a cap of that cycle stuff with some fish flakes to see if I could cycle it, I guess it cant hurt.

Thats just the start tommorrow I will be getting the plants and setting them up, pics when Im finished.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good.Make sure to put in a heater.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Looks good.Make sure to put in a heater.


Ohh I will, Im going to searcf for one tommorrow, but I have a feeling my local petstore wont have any for under $40-50, I might try walmart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, walmart would be a good place to look. You could look online but the shipping costs an arm and a leg. Do you have food for your fry? Good luck with the breeding. I'm looking forward to your reports on everything.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont have food for them yet, Im deciding what Im going to try to do. I would really like to try that Wardleys for food until they're big enough to eat BBS. But I dont know if I want to take he risk of them not eating it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can order microworm cultures online and you can make your own vinegar eel culture, according to my betta book. I would type it all out but there is a lot of info to type. It involves using apple cider and a slice of apple. My book doesn't reccommend using liquid fry food because it spoils rather easily. Hope this helps.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> You can order microworm cultures online and you can make your own vinegar eel culture, according to my betta book. I would type it all out but there is a lot of info to type. It involves using apple cider and a slice of apple. My book doesn't reccommend using liquid fry food because it spoils rather easily. Hope this helps.


I would love to that but my mom doesnt trust ordering stuff off the internet, she thinks everyone in the world is out to scam me. Ill see if they have any at our pet store but I doubt it. Do you think maybe for a good fry diet I could try egg yolk for the newly hatched, then BBS if they have any here, and then after a week or two some ground up betta pellets?

EDIT: NVM Im going to try making infurosia or watever out of the fruit & veggies in water.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can definitely understand your Mom not wanting to order stuff from the internet.I found some info on using eggyolk.Put a medium sized piece of eggyolk in a dish and smash it up completely.Mix water in it. Put some in an eyedropper and drop it into the tank. I've heard before that a little goes a long way so you don't want to use too much or it will foul your water. Hope this helps.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I can definitely understand your Mom not wanting to order stuff from the internet.I found some info on using eggyolk.Put a medium sized piece of eggyolk in a dish and smash it up completely.Mix water in it. Put some in an eyedropper and drop it into the tank. I've heard before that a little goes a long way so you don't want to use too much or it will foul your water. Hope this helps.


Ok, sounds good, I think a variety of infurosia and egg yolk should do them well enough until they can take bigger food, now I get to go shopping for plants, heater, and such. Pics wwill be up when I get it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds great. Good luck!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

How do you make then feed the egg yolk?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

To feed them egg yol, Im pretty sure you hardboil them, or whatever make it the powdery hard stuff, like easter eggs. Then you crumble it into a fine powder and put a little on your finger, then just stick your finger in the tank and swish it around a bit so they can all eat.

As for and update, I went out to walmart and picked up a small heater, so far its holding the temp straight at 76. Then I went looking for plants, my store didnt have java moss so I picked up something that starts with an A that I remembered seeing on here before, Its tall though and not so thick so it doesnt provide much cover but I think it will do for a while, if I can still find moss though I will pick it up. I also found a "plant grow" light at walmart, 2 pack for $2, I dont expect much out of it but its worth $2. lights up the tank nicely in the dark. I will get pictures later but my mom took the camera, my sisters prom night :| 

Ohh btw, does anyone know how to anchor these plants without substrate. I have them rubber banded around the cave formations but that cant be good for the plant, the rubber bands are probably cutting into them. Anyway Im off to scoop out all the plant particles that came off.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Now that the heaters been in there for about an hour it got the temp up to 78, not bad for a $15 Walmart heater. Now I just need to finish conditioning my bettas, Im running out of brineshrimp so I think will just keep feeding them 3 biogolds twice a day, do you think that will be enough. Im deciding between putting them in the new tank friday (her in the vase) and spawning them Saturday, or waiting another week to move them. Im not sure.

I think I need more plants or a way to spread out the existing ones but I dont want to make it too difficult to clean or them to swim.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

About how long does it take them to accualty wrap around eacchother. 
Because my pair havent done anything.....And I have studied reasearched and done everything I could possibly do....Pearl has bars and a belly full of eggs. But Nepoean is shpowing aggresion...should I want until tomorrow?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont really know, I havent got to that stage yet, is she still in the vase? I think they are supposed to show a little agression because thats just their nature, as long as it doesnt get too bad it should be fine, but you will need to keep an eye on them so you might want to wait until tomorrow unless you plan on staying up pretty late.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have put them together then put her back in her vace (inside tank) because I thought he was taking it a lilttle bit to far with the aggression....But thats a mom for you! 
But I am going to wait till tomorrow! 
When are you breeding yours?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

This saturday coming up, so like a week. I would do it tomorrow but Im going to an amusement park.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

And are they in the same tank but seperated?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

They are still in their permanent tank, its a 10g divided.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Java moss and water sprite are good to use in a breeding tank. The water sprite is a floating plant, I think and java moss doesn't need to be anchored to anything, I don't think.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just wondering if my plants will do better with an airstone. I have one extra because my bettas hate it and I wondered if it would help.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They say not to aerate the breeding tank because it will cause the eggs to break loose from the bubblenest.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I might try agian today....I hope the get along, because my microworms are here and I dont feel like growing a culture without having something to feed them to...


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey crowntail, I saw your other thread and congrats on the new fry, I got a question, when you had her in the vase in the spawn tank did they seem kinda viscious. I decided to go ahead and out them together and will release them tommorow if ready. Right now the male is doing the normal flare circle around her which seems legit, he hasnt started his bubble nest but Im patient. But the female I heard was supposed to swim away fromhim and try to hide while in the vase, but she seems to want him even more that he wants her she even rams the glass at some points trying to get to him. I dont know if she want to mate with him or she wants to kill him :| She doent have vertical stripes yet but she is VERY interested.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think your female's behavior is normal.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

OK good, the're supposed to take breaks right, becuase he has already swam too the other side of the tank and then came back and then has gone over there for the past 4-5 minutes. Ehh, maybe Im not as patient as I thought, Ill just see if he made a bubblenest and she has stripes by morning, then Ill take it from there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, just be patient and I'm sure they'll show signs when they're ready.It may take awhile.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sooo, I woke up this morning and still no bubblenest, he still slares but ittaking frequent breaks.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Alrightafter I woke up a little, I can see he has blown one single bubble in the center of the cup and now he blows one or two around her vase that float away, is he one of those bettas I read about that just wait until shes released or preggo to blow bubbles. By the way, if my female is as interested as she seeems to be whydoesnt she have stripes, she appears to be bloated lik she has eggs but she always did look a little fat too me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you have an airstone in your tank, it could keep him from blowing a decent bubblenest.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

No I dont have one, no movement in the tank, I was going to put the stone in for the plants and then remove it when the fish came but I decided against it completly.

Sorry for the triple post, but after shining my brighter light on them to see the female, I am pretty sure she has eggs because she has a yellowish mass in the front of her but theres still blue on it, kind of lie there is yellow behind the blue, I dont know if that means shes still making them or she doesnt "stretch" much pr something. But the male still refuses to bubble even thought I flattened'ish the cup down and placed it deeper so now he can see most of the cup in the water except the very top has air in it. 

Also it turns out the crappy walmart heater gave out and the tank was running at 74, so I put the real heater in and its slowly going up. Hopefully he was just to lethargic to make a bubble nest the rising temps will motivate him. Also I heard having the tank cool at first and then raising it makes them want to mate, maybe I have that going for me now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It may be that the water was too cold. It may also be that your male is too old and just not in the mood.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im hoping it was the temperature, my male is now swimming behind the heater, Im pretty sure hes not to old because he still hasnt reached the "full size" of other bettas. He still might not be in the mood though, maybe hes gay :shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It may just be the temperature. Give him some more time. Do you have another male you could try?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

No no more males :-(, If this is succesful I might buy more to breed but I just had these as pets not thinking to breed them until recently. He gave me a scare I walked in and he was just sitting on top of the tank, I though he had died somehow, I ran up to the tank and touched the water and he took off and went back to flaring, I guess he was just resting on the plant.

How long can they stay together like this, it must be tiring for the male to flare all day and the female is not in a very big vase.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know. You could separate them for awhile then try again.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah I had to call it off for today, female was ready she had small bars and seemed very interested, but the male either came down with some SBD from all the conditioning food or just got too exausted, I put them back in their real tank and Ill try agin when he feels better, is there a certain time she needs before she re-grows eggs, or how long does it take for her to absorb them maybe I could try again before they go away.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea how long it takes a female to develop eggs. She may go ahead and drop them. You could give them a couple weeks break, then recondition them.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well when I put the male back in his tank he was in pretty bad shape, he dropped to the bottom and lied there. But now 20-30 minutes later hes back swimming around and flaring at the girl through the divider again. He cant make up his mind, if he stays this healthy I might try spawning, or at least introducing them again tonight. I dont think I need to condition them again because they didnt even spawn. Im pretty sure it was all the food that made him like that.

Also, do manmade bubbles work or does he have to blow his own, because I changed out a gallon of the water because they poo'ed alot so I wanted to get it out before I had a bunch of little fry to make it difficult. So I poured in thenew water and it made 20-30 little bubbles under the cup.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohh forgot to update with pics, heres the spawning tank, its hard to see in the pics because its really bright outside and its casting a glare but it will have to do..











This is to show the thickness of the plants, it works great for hiding for my female, not like she needs it shes about 3 times faster than my male so she just runs away from him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry but he needs to blow his own bubbles. The bubbles have a kind of adhesive on them that helps the eggs to stick to the bubbles. Yeah, you could try again tonight but I think he needs to have the nest built before introducing the female.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck! I hope your male perks up. Does he ever make nests in his regular tank?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Campbell said:


> Good luck! I hope your male perks up. Does he ever make nests in his regular tank?


No, I he there was a tiny nest once, I dont know if he made it or if it was just a cluster of bubbles from water changes and such.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

First the water is way to high!!! drop it down a couple of inches. 
The vace is perfect and the plants are great. But I didnt add plants I just have 3 big decor.
Def. DONT let her drop her eggs. Put her back in the vace....Then add the male. People say you have to put the male in there a week before...nope just put him in first and her in right after or the other way around. 
He will flare at her and they will swim around the vace together a couple of times. 
I am sure once you have the water down the nest will be made by morning!!! Once the nest is a good size watch them for a hour and see how they are acting towards eachother. Then see if she has her pearl showing and introduce them. 
If they get to ruff at first and he chases her take her out for a couple a min (still in vace) then introduce them again. They need to tolurate eachother to spawn. And if the still bully like chasing take out....But if he just flares at her and backs away dont worry, they are testing eachother. 
She also might head a couple of times when bullied. Dont feel sorry until you see a injury. Because it could spoil everything....
If this works and they do wrap around eachother and spawn. Keep in mind that the more eggs droped the more fry.....
And you will be able to see the eggs drop and the male pick them up and then blow into nest. 
~~~
Alot of typing. 
Ask anything... : ]


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh and a way to know that they are about ready to spawn is when the are under the nest together and the male is showing no agression
(spelling) sorry in a hurry


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hey guys, if you saw posts from ibetta, that's me, since my first account didn't work.
You need a heater, and a filter. Looks great though!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok I lowered the water it is now about 4 inches from the bottom. What is my females pearl is always showing, it got bigger when I added him but its always been there.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> First the water is way to high!!! drop it down a couple of inches.
> The vace is perfect and the plants are great. But I didnt add plants I just have 3 big decor.
> Def. DONT let her drop her eggs. Put her back in the vace....Then add the male. People say you have to put the male in there a week before...nope just put him in first and her in right after or the other way around.
> He will flare at her and they will swim around the vace together a couple of times.
> ...


 The water level is fine, I've spawned in full 10 gallons, bettas don't seem to mind the higher water level. The water level should be from 3-12 inches.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay thats good. And you do have a heater? But the filter is not needed! The fry dont need a current. 
What are they doing now???


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

That is fine for breeding. But what will she do when the fry come and swim to the top af 12 inches of water. 
The answer is they cant. 
Fry have very low stamina when they are young and will lost all energy if they tried to swim that high. 
As they grow you can add water and clean as normal....


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> Okay thats good. And you do have a heater? But the filter is not needed! The fry dont need a current.
> What are they doing now???


Right now nothing because I seperated them early yesterday when my male started looking tired/sickly, I dont know what to do anymore, right now they are back in their original tank and I started a new conditioning regiment with brine shrimp to shape up the male.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohh and I do have a heater. I really wish this was as easy in reality as it is in theory.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> Okay thats good. And you do have a heater? But the filter is not needed! The fry dont need a current.
> What are they doing now???


I prefer a barely bubbling corner filter, but I agree a filter is not necessary.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay then you are set to introduce. 
What are they doing now???


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

dmhalfmoon said:


> I prefer a barely bubbling corner filter, but I agree a filter is not necessary.


How many Betta's do you have? ;]
And have you bred them???


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> That is fine for breeding. But what will she do when the fry come and swim to the top af 12 inches of water.
> The answer is they cant.
> Fry have very low stamina when they are young and will lost all energy if they tried to swim that high.
> As they grow you can add water and clean as normal....


Ok, the water level shouldn't be too high, but it can be from 3-12 inches, I've done it before, still the water level should be 3-12 inches, I wouldn't do this to often, I've done it about 3 times with no problem.

10 pet bettas, 7 spawns (beginner breeder), not easy


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You dont need to condition them anymore since you just seperated them yesturday right? Who told you to do this??
I think he will be fine. 
Does he have a fat belly and a entergetic attitude?? 
If the boy is ready. 
I am not saying to stop feeding him his treats. 
But you dont have to start all over.....


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

How many did your pair have???


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

And any breeder here will tell you that the water level needs to be 4 -7 inches barley meeting 8!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, I decided maybe the new short water level will help and reintroduced them. I will try leaving them longer this time in hopes it will work.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> How many did your pair have???


 If your talkin to me, I had about 250 in my first one, and about 200 each for all the others.

Please don't think I'm being rude or fightin with you.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fry don't mind a fall of 12 inches, but I agree with you about the shallow water level.

There are many ways to setup a breeding tank.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

So are you going to introduce them???? Make sure if you do look for the right signs!! : ]


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont think you are beig rude at all! : ]
How did you get all bought and taken care of??


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> So are you going to introduce them???? Make sure if you do look for the right signs!! : ]


I hoping this time he will blow a dang bubblenest, if he finally does I will probably introduce them, unless she looks unfit to spawn.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope he will.
He will probably make it by morning with the water level being down..;]


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> I hope he will.
> He will probably make it by morning with the water level being down..;]


I sure hope so, he is still swimming circles around the glass flaring, hes getting really good at that, lol, thats all he seems to be able to do :roll:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I used small spawning tanks (2 gallons) and moved them at 3 weeks, I also spawn in 20 gallon tubs (filled with about 6 inches of water). My 10 gallon experiments went well. I'm starting to ship them now, I breed Red Copper Halfsuns, I call them Red Crusaders. I keep my males in jars (1 quart to 1 gallon) they are kept very very very clean.

I just got kicked out of the fishlore forum for posting my opinion, or saying I disagreed, that's why I wanted to say that I wasn't tryin to be rude or was fighting with you.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

By the way how is your water, according to petco my water is VERY soft, will this cause him to not be able to blow bubbles, I heard they cant if its too hard but I dont know about softness.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He will get used to her. 
Both males I introduced her to made their nest while it was dark and i wasnt watching so...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

umm...I am not for sure to tell you the truth! sorry


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

dmhalfmoon said:


> I used small spawning tanks (2 gallons) and moved them at 3 weeks, I also spawn in 20 gallon tubs (filled with about 6 inches of water). My 10 gallon experiments went well. I'm starting to ship them now, I breed Red Copper Halfsuns, I call them Red Crusaders. I keep my males in jars (1 quart to 1 gallon) they are kept very very very clean.
> 
> I just got kicked out of the fishlore forum for posting my opinion, or saying I disagreed, that's why I wanted to say that I wasn't tryin to be rude or was fighting with you.


 Did the fry live in the 2 gallon


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No, they moved to my 30 gallon, I just spawned and then at 3 weeks moved the fry.

200 fry in a 2 gallon tank, not good


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Do you have any pics of the fry, I love to look at pictures of the little guys, but theres very few on here. 

That reminds me at the petco today this little guppy had a good 20 fry swimming around, sooo cute.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I imagine it was a bit crowded in that 2 gallon.lol


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha nah they are in about a ten gallon and they are still SOOO tiny.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was talking about the 200 betta fry in the 2 gallon. lol


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohhh, yah that would be crowded hehe


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I imagine it was a bit crowded in that 2 gallon.lol


Yop, crowded, but worked great!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats good. I was like yikes! haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're still so tiny at 3 weeks and they can't be moved right away, I don't think.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

well to be on the safe side I will never do that....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Crowntail, yours are in a 10 gallon, right?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I heard to be safe you should be careful even adding water to the spawn tank for the fry because they are so fragile, Im going to siphon water in using air pump tubing.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

At 3 weeks the fry are strong enough to be moved, and I've never had a problem, by the way most of my friends took my bettas that I didn't have room for (the juveniles). They are very happy, since my friends want to breed now!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> I heard to be safe you should be careful even adding water to the spawn tank for the fry because they are so fragile, Im going to siphon water in using air pump tubing.


That's what I do, 50% daily.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just in case of any misunderstanding, I meant that they can't be moved riight after they hatch.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright I figure I wont be able to ask in the morning so I will ask now, if I have bubble nest in the morning would it be safe to realease her while Im at school or would they get to fighting/eating while Im gone, if I did I would release them at 8am and I would be back before 4pm.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

So quick update before school, male still hasnt blown a bubblenest but he is blowing random bubble, 4 of them have landed under the styrofoam cup so maybe if I leave them long enough he will accidentaly blow enough that get stuck there. The female on the other hand has a small ring of bubbles around the inside of her vase.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Another small, yet large update, my male has blown a bubble nest finally, under the cup. The female looked as if she had white lines on her side but there is a small chance that those were just her gills, but Ithin I would have noticed if her gills had been white. I released her into the tank and hes slowly chasing her in circles around it.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Uhh! I am sorry. MAybe you shouldnt get another male????
I am sure youare home now. 
What are they doing?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

ignore that last post!!!!!!!!!!!! I was lost....haha.
That could go on for hours until they decide to breed. 
Like I said to drama I watched mine for almost 6 hours


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck! I hope things are finally working out.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh yeah good luck!!! I am sure it will work out just fine. : ]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

??? Updates!!! pleasssseee


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2009)

i dont know why but this stroy is really touching....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Crowntail, yours should be hatching before long.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am thinking tomorrow!!! 
I have seen the eggs with my flash light! I am so proud. 
And when I come up to the glace Nepolean gets all made and irritated! He is a great daddy! : ]
the microworms are doing good. But I think I will start them off and some egg yolk for a couple of days then start them on the micro..


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2009)

im only typing this for the 100th post:-D lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like everything is going great.  Try not to disturb him TOO much. Sounds like he's being a good daddy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Crowntail beat you to it, Kyle! lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Everything is going as planned! hehe
I am going tonight to pick up some plants and another 10 gallon for the females....
And I beat who??


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> And I beat who??


Kyle, for the hundredth post. Uhh... haha. :roll:


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh!!! haha. My bad....


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok sorry for the long delay, my crap heater died in my regular tank soI had to get a new one.

I came back and the male is still flaring at her but she isnt taking, you thin she wasnt ready, its been about three hours now since the release. My male seems to be petering out. The nest is a tiny little one though. A few larger bubbles in the middle with a few dozen little ones on the outside.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont know what to do, the male and female are just chilling on opposite sides of the tank not interested in each other anymore. Should I give them more time or call it quits?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

HALP...my male was just lyingon a rock formation thing, he was sitting there staring up into the air, I thought he was dead but I blew on him and he swam around again. This is the kind of thing he was doing last time and I dont know why. The female is hiding behind the plants but comes out occasionally.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Weird, never had a male do that before.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

what are they doing now???I think you should leave them in there....


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

At this moments mymale is laying on top of a decoration with its mouth to the surface, the female is just relaxing behind the cup.

I think I will leave them together overnight, since thats when they make the most progress, I think the male will make it through but I cant decide if I should feed them again, I gave him a few brine shrimp at 7am and a few more around 3:30pm because he was looking tired.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know, maybe you should separate them. It may be stressful for both of them to leave them together.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ahh, I dont know,I guess if he is still like that by the time Im going to bed I will seperate them :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good. Is there any way you can get another male to put with the female? Not to take anything away from this one.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I sthe female around the nest??? If so and the male is swimming up to it with her under there......they are getting in the "mood"


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with drama. If nothing happens. Try to get another male.....


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

No she is just swimming around there because the male is on the other side he is still looking "not to good".

I cant get another male yet because I dont have a place to put him except a one gallon :sarcastic: Also I dont think I could afford another heater/filter for another male. Maybe I will just remove them, condtion them even better and try it again in a week or two. 

Heck they make a little progress each time, first time nothing, this time a bubble nest, next time maybe a BABY.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

From what I've read, I think you are supposed to wait until the male has built the bubblenest before releasing the female.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

The male did make a bubblenest before she released the male.......A male doesnt need a heater in a one gallon or a filter....


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

How old is your male IonBaller?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont know how old he is because I bought him from the petco but when I got him he didnt exactly have "full finage" yet but in the last month or so Ive had him he does seemto be fully developed but not even near fully grown. so however that old that makes him.

I also have a new plan well two plans,

Ok so my plan is to buy a male and let him live in the spawn tank for conditioning and such. Then when I want to breed them I could put the female in like normal. After their done the male could go in her original tank and she could go in the one gallon for about a 2-3 months until the fry grow up to adult size and try to introduce her to their tank.
I dont know if I want to wait a 2 weeks and try with my male again.

Also I dont know if I posted it already posted it but I already seperated them, as soon as my male was back in his tank he was acting healthy again, I think he just fakes it because he likes his tank better 

Edit- by the way Crowntail I'm a boy  lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

IonBaller07 said:


> Edit- by the way Crowntail I'm a boy  lol


lol!


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2009)

i just thought they bred when they feel like it(Why does this fell like breeding dogs?)


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Kyle said:


> i just thought they bred when they feel like it(Why does this fell like breeding dogs?)


Haha, nope. It's a long difficult... rewarding process.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Kyle said:


> i just thought they bred when they feel like it(Why does this fell like breeding dogs?


If I could keep a male and female together their whole life they might do it, sadly these beautiful fish like to kill each other so it cant happen...the best things in life are always the hardest :sarcastic:


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2009)

i agree but i think im to young to start breeding fish yet lol:-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're not like guppies that you can put together and forget about.You have to watch them very carefully so they won't kill each other. But, I'm sure it IS rewarding when you finally get baby fish and know that you had a hand in it.


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

my fishies and I wish you the best of luck with breeding


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks but it will be a while before I get to try again, sometime I have to go to the petstore or maybe even aquabid and get me another male betta. And after that I have to condition them for atleast 2 weeks. Ahh it takes forever.

By the way if anyone can find any cheap, good looking crowntails on aquabid, in good breeding age let me know. And when I say cheap I mean REALLY cheap like under $20


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Omg! I am sos so sorry! haha. 
And that sounds like a great plan...: ]
AND MY BABIES ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They tend to be rather expensive on Aquabid, I think, but who knows? Good things come to those who wait, so be patient. Before you know it, you'll have baby bettas swimming all over the place.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

You can get fish for under $20 on aquaid, but the shipping is what gets ya. Even if you find one in the US(most are in Thailand) shipping will still run you $15(usually no live arrival guarantee) to $30. Plus the shipping process can be stressful for a fish, so it might take him longer to adjust.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

My fry have arrived.....


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What fish are you talking about??


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Some on aquabid in the US:
This is a pretty good deal, but it's a pair: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1242361809

Cheap, but not to pretty: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1242371481

He's a cutie: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1242432604


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> What fish are you talking about??


Bettas on aquabid. Congrats on the fry! Have you removed the male yet?


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's one more. Haha, I just love to look at them. This seller has gorgeous fish, but the shipping is more expensive.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1242451836


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes I have removed him....


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Campbell said:


> Here's one more. Haha, I just love to look at them. This seller has gorgeous fish, but the shipping is more expensive.
> 
> AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


Good lord this ones beautiful, I dont have that much for one fish though, well my mom would kill me if I did.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohh and crowntail, do you have any pics, are they free-swimming yet or still hanging.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Both! :]. 
I will take some...
Sorry again


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Its cool, lol, Im so jealous,I have to wait until sunday just to go looking for a new male, then god knows how long until I can breed him...and with my luck he will be a big fatty like my Snowflake and just sleep on some rocks.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

How much do you feed them???


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

2 or 3 of Hikira pellets 2x a day, normally three because they are rather tiny pellets but if I feel they are being fattys I give them two. Ohh and sometimes I replace that with frozen brine shrimp or freeze-dried bloodworms (which Im not giving to my male anymore)


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats sounds good enough! haha. Mine are fattys as well. 
I feed my females+Edger 3 bloodworms when I get home from school, then 2 around 8. And I feed Nepolen+Jasper 3 when home, then 2 around 8


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Once a day, best for me.

Once in the morning for my pet bettas, then after school for breeders who are in jars, mainly HBH Betta Bites, Freeze Dried and Frozen Bloodworms.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I feed shrimp bloodworms and pellet


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A good variety is the best! I haven't fed shrimp because I can't find it :/

I would avoid blackworms if Iwere you.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont feed them....but why??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Black/brown worms have been linked to tuberculosis and other bacterial and parastatic diseases, as soon as they enter the water they IMMEDIATELY give your fish diseases.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

And I just said that as a precaution by the way.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I well I feed Bloodworms


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Frozen and freeze dried bloodworms are 100% safe, I just stay away from live foods as much as possible, except for microworms, vinager eels, and infusoria.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I stay away from live foods too, mostly because they totally gross me out but like dmhalfmoon said, they can carry diseases.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I stay away from live foods too, mostly because they totally gross me out but like dmhalfmoon said, they can carry diseases.


1) They are GROSS!

2) They carry diseases that I would rather stay away from.

3) They are a lot of maintenance, like having to rinse them every day, or other things.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeuww!! No thanks!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Exactly, microworms are as far as I go, but they smell pretty bad.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats one reason I wouldn't attempt breeding but there are other reasons too, like no space, limited funds...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya those are some major things when it comes to breeding, ofcourse some peoples addiction got a hold of em, we breeders have seen people breed them in 2 LITER SODA BOTTLES!! The female was killed in most cases.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't agree with breeding them in small containers. I have read that the larger the tank, the easier it is to maintain water quality. I'm not saying that anything smaller is wrong but I think the bigger the spawning tank the better.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use one of two methods.

1) A 2 gallon critter keeper filled with water, a heater, a corner filter, some plants, and a styrofoam cup.

2) A 20 gallon tub, filled with 6 inches of water, a small jar filled with water (to pour water into so I don't disturb the fry), a heater, a corner filter, and a styrofoam cup. This is my personal choice, since a 20 gallon is enough to grow the fry in.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

the #1 tank is what I keep Arriel in! haha


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I also use the critter keeper as a hospital tank, they have so many uses they should cjange the name to "Plastic container that does a bunch of things"


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Haha!!! 
So far none of mine have came down with anything so I guess I wont be needing it for a hospital tank! For now at least..;]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

dmhalfmoon said:


> I also use the critter keeper as a hospital tank, they have so many uses they should cjange the name to "Plastic container that does a bunch of things"


lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

God I'm good


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, you are! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

